# USB Maus per USB oder PS2 anschliessen?



## dennis24 (23. August 2010)

Guten Tag,

einfache kleine Frage: wie schliesse ich am besten meine USB Maus an den Rechner an?

Entweder mit ein kleinem grünen Adapter am PS2-Port oder direkt an einen USB-Port?

Was bitte hat Vor- und Nachteile? Schneller / Sicherer ?

Aktuell hängt sie via Adapter am PS2 Port - und kann "normal" benutzt werden.

Danke und bis dann
Dennis


----------



## partyfred (23. August 2010)

Ist soweit ich weiß relativ egal ob PS2 oder USB wenns eine Standardmaus ohne Zusatzfunktionen ist.
Der Vorteil von PS2 ist halt, dass du einen zusätzlichen USB-Port frei hast.

Mfg partyfred


----------



## gh0st76 (24. August 2010)

Über PS/2 hast nur eine Pollingrate von 125 Hz während über USB die USB Abfragerate meistens bei Gamingmäusen bei 500 oder 1000 Hz liegt. Gibt also ein besseres Mausgefühl.


----------



## Own3r (25. August 2010)

Ich würde die Maus an den USB-Port packen! 

Es ist eigentlich egal - bald wird es so oder so kein PS2 mehr an neuen Mainboards geben, da heute schon an den Boards (zB Crosshair IV) nur noch ein PS2 Port für die Tastatur vorhanden ist.


----------



## lu89 (27. August 2010)

Also die Anschlussart der Maus hat mit der Rechnersicherheit wenig zu tun


----------



## PEG96 (27. August 2010)

lu89 schrieb:


> Also die Anschlussart der Maus hat mit der Rechnersicherheit wenig zu tun


Wieso sollte es auch oder kann man die Maus hacken? Die Frage war: USB Maus per USB oder PS2 anschliessen?


----------



## dennis24 (27. August 2010)

Danke für Eure Antworten.

Sie hängt am PS2 Port. 

bis dann
Dennis


----------



## ShiZon (27. August 2010)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es auch oder kann man die Maus hacken? Die Frage war: USB Maus per USB oder PS2 anschliessen?



Falsch das ist der Threadtitel, wenn du dir den Startbeitrag richtig durchgelesen hättest, dann wäre dir bestimmt der Punkt mit der Sicherheit ins Auge gesprungen.

Um diesen Thread einen Sinn zu geben, viele neue Mainboards verfügen über 8 und teilweise mehr USB-Ports, von daher sind PS2 Maus und Tastaturanschlüsse überflüssig geworden, außer man hat im Bios etwas falsches eingestellt, wie z. B. die gesamten USB-Ports auzuschalten (ich war mal so schlau) zum Glück habe ich noch eine PS2 Tastatur und einen Adapter, falls ich mal wieder beim Bios rumfummeln auf die Idee kommen sollte.


----------

